# How to get Daedric armor/weapons in Skyrim



## Motorcharge

Figured I'd explain it for those who don't know.

First off, you need to have your armorsmithing high enough to make it. Easiest way to do it I found was to make tons and tons of Iron Daggers. They only take 1 ingot and leather strip and in the earlier skill levels you get a ton of skill ups for them. If you've got enchanting throw some basic enchants on them so when you sell them back to the armorers you make some money as well.

As for the Daedric armor, you'll need Daedra Hearts and Ebony Ingots.

For the Ingots there is a mine near Windhelm in an Orc Fort to the Southeast. The mine is named Gloombound Mine. Outside of it there is all forging equipment and several Ebony Ingots and Ores. Inside there are a few Ingots and tons of Ore deposits. You should be able to leave with 55 or so Ingots. Armorers will also sell them on occasion.

The Daedra Hearts are the kind of annoying part, but once you know where to find them they're not bad.

At some point in the game you will get a letter from the museum in Dawnstar. Go to the museum and you start a short quest line (not sure if you can without the letter or not) to piece back together Mehrune's Razor. Once you get the pieces you're led to Mehrune Daegon's Shrine. You talk to Mehrune who has you kill the original quest giver and gives you a restored Razor dagger. After that 2 Daedra spawn outside and each drops a heart and key to the shrine. Inside the shrine you'll find 2 more Daedra, each with the same. Inside you will also find 2-3 Ebony Ingots as well as a lot of other decent stuff. All 4 Daedra spawn every like 5-7 days. Luckily each weapon and piece of armor only needs 1 heart, so after about 2 weeks in game game (game time, not rl lol) you can have the full set of armor and a couple weapons.


----------



## Troncoso

In all honesty, I don't believe the hearts are that hard to come by. By the time I got my smithing high enough to make the armor, I was able to make all of it (besides the chest armor because I found some) a bow and 2 swords, while still have 5 left over hearts.

I will say, though, if you really want to get as powerful as possible, you'll want to upgrade your enchanting as well. So, it's good to enchant those iron daggers as you make them.

At max enchanting, I can enchant armor to upgrade weapon damage by almost 40%, as well as give a near 50 point bonus to health, stamina or magicka.


----------



## Motorcharge

Where did you get hearts from?

I'd only encountered two by the time I'd gotten full smithing. I've only come across 4 others since then, and those were from the quest where you go inside that soul crystal.


----------



## Troncoso

There are 15 Daedric quests, in which most of them force you to encounter daedra.

Here they are, if you want to take a look.


----------



## CrispyBacon

I don't have the Dawnstar museum letter and I have my smithing level pretty high. Why I haven't receive my letter?
I have another question.
Do you need to own an specific rank to found the Daedric quest missions?
Where they are?
Thanks.  :good:


----------



## Masterfulks

You should do a search on yahoo or something for a skyrim walkthrough.

Some of the daedric quests require you to be a certain level. Some do not. Several of them are easily missed. A hint on them. If you want the item at the end you pretty much have to do an evil act most of the time. You can't be a 'good guy' and get all the items. The game doesn't penalize you for this though.

I think you might be able to just go to dawnstar and talk to people to get the museum quest started.


----------



## just a noob

I prefer to just cheat and add them to my backpack via console


----------

